# B.J. Penn learning how to box correctly according to Floyd Mayweather Sr.



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

B.J. Penn is on a mission. After two straight losses, to current UFC lightweight champ Frank Edgar, Penn scrapped most of his old trainers and began seeking out new voices and experts. The latest he worked with is Floyd Mayweather Sr.

Big Floyd has a solid reputation as a boxing trainer and very high opinion of his work outside the ring.

Mayweather Sr. told FightHype he wasn't impressed when he first began to work with "The Prodigy."

"I’ll be honest, at first, it didn’t seem like he could fight that good," Mayweather said. "I mean, I don’t know about his ground game and all of that stuff, but he’s got some pop and in just the three days I’ve been working with him, he has improved, man." 

Penn is a quick learner.

"In his words, man, he told me, ‘I ain’t never seen some of this stuff you’re showing me, man.’ And that’s only after three days. BJ is learning fast, man. He's a good guy."

Mayweather looks forward to helping more MMA fighters and think he's given Penn an edge for his fight against the taller Jon Fitch in February at UFC 127.

"I work with a couple now and I'm all for it. I don't know [expletive] about that ground stuff, but I can get their defense tight and get them throwing their shots right. I got B.J. working something just for a taller opponent. I don't know what B.J.'s ground game is like at all, but if he uses what I'm showing, he won't need it."

This isn't the first time Penn reached to a top boxing trainer. In the past, he worked with Manny Pacquiao's trainer Freddie Roach. Roach once told me that Penn was the best MMA fighter he'd worked with as far as straight boxing.

"I bet he ain't going back to [Freddie Roach] either. He worked with Freddie "The Joke Coach" Roach, and he telling me he has never see the stuff I'm showing him. So what does that tell you? Man, the only thing Freddie Roach can do better than me is wash my car."

source : http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/ca...-how-to-box-correctly-accordin?urn=mma-304285

War Penn, cannot wait for the fitch fight


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Penn already has devastating hands in MMA. He's quick, he's got a great jab, and he has a great deal of power in his hands, that too an iron chin.

Fitch was already in trouble on the feet before this, but if Penn actually does improve more, it'll be even worse. You can bet he understands Fitch will want to take him down and will be working on that as well.

Going to be a great fight.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I know he's a Mayweather, but calling Freddie Roach a 'joke' is just ridiculous.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Man, if BJ knocked out Fitch it would make my day.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Freddie Roach a joke? Not so dude... But Mayweather Sr. is a solid boxing coach, will be interesting to see how BJ will work even better standup into his all around game, if he can keep this standing he will win, Fitch may have the reach but he doesn't know what to do with it


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Freddie "The Joke Coach" Roach...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

You have to admit though, that's a pretty funny nickname. The joke Coach Roach. I like it.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

this is definitely what bj needed.... frankie's boxing was just way superior to what bj was doing.

Im interested in seeing this new bj penn at welter weight now


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

You guys suprised by that comment? Mayweather is always talking trash about Roach. Mayweather thinks hes the best coach in the world and some sort of poet, the man is a prick.

That said, he knows his boxing and this can only help BJ. You're damn right hes a fast learner, black belt in BJJ in three years son.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

H-Deep said:


> I don't know what B.J.'s ground game is like at all, but if he uses what I'm showing, he won't need it."


Senile old fool.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm going with Floyds training over Roach if I had a choice though. A better striking BJ is gonna be nasty. Bj is in a tricky position, he got outstruck at LW, and outwrestled at WW, it must be tough to focus on a certain aspect after these past couple fights. I hope this helps him regain his LW title though.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Not to knock on Roach, but Manny has the capability of doing some sick stuff on the fly, he's a natural. Floyd can't bounce around and come at you like Manny. If I had to pick one over the other to teach my how to box, i'd go with Mayweather Sr. as well.

3 rounds with Fitch though - first order of business should be avoiding getting engulfed, working on sweeps, takedowns ... heavy on cardio, strength and calisthetics.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

MrObjective said:


> Not to knock on Roach, but Manny has the capability of doing some sick stuff on the fly, he's a natural. Floyd can't bounce around and come at you like Manny. If I had to pick one over the other to teach my how to box, i'd go with Mayweather Sr. as well.


I agree with you for sure on that one. 

I do disagree strongly on anyone knocking Freddie Roach though as well. Those are two legit, world-class boxing coaches if there ever was two.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

You know what's amazing is that he's a BJJ practitioner first and foremost, but in all of his fights he prefers to strike. How cool is that. It's almost like he knows there's no competition if he takes it to the ground. I mean how many times has he submitted people once it lands on the ground; Hughes, Jens, Kenflo, Stephenson, etc.

Hope more BJJ artists follow suit. That's the most deadliest when you have an A grader striker with elite grappling. It's a dual edge sword for the opponent.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

BJ with even better hands? Man, man.




Man.

I like Fitch so I am hoping he doesn't get knocked out.. Come Fitch, just grind out another decision..


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Harness said:


> BJ with even better hands? Man, man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO...no more decisions...haha. Yawn Fitch. 

I'd like to see a decisive victory either way, but I gotta pull for BJ. He brings a new dynamic to the WW class. Seriously how sick of a fight would it be to go against Thiago Alves then Almeida and Renzo again for kicks.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

This is excellent news. Granted, I still think Fitch holds a distinct advantage in wrestling and smothering, but it's good to hear that BJ has dropped his old staff and is getting serious. You've got to push yourself constantly (ala GSP) to stay at the top in this sport. 

I actually thinking working with the Mayweathers is a good idea. Hopefully Penn puts as much time into working with wrestling and strength and conditioning coaches too. At the end of the day Fitch is going to be so much bigger than Penn and have such a wrestling advantage that Penn could be in for a very rough night.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

heres a little vid of them talking
http://www.bjpenn.com/video/trainin...aNews+(BJ+PENN's+Videos)&utm_content=FaceBook

And i wouldn't worry too much about the wrestling. he is in vegas so he will probably be at extreme couture as well.


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm not saying Floyd Snr doesn't know what he is talking about but the last time him and Freddie went in opposite corners in a boxing match was the Manny vs Hatton fight anybody who doesn't know how that went...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xInP9Gi0xAA

Sorry I don't know how to embed videos :confused05:

P.S that wasnt even the first time he got put down in that fight, so I don't know why he is trashing Roach's training ability. Also off topic slightly but I think it was probably Roach who evaluated Kos's striking and told GSP how to neutralize it.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

sg160187 said:


> I'm not saying Floyd Snr doesn't know what he is talking about but the last time him and Freddie went in opposite corners in a boxing match was the Manny vs Hatton fight anybody who doesn't know how that went...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xInP9Gi0xAA
> 
> ...


So if Hatton had Roach in his corner and Manny had Floyd Sr., you think Hatton would have won? 

Probably not.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Woohoo. This is just what BJ Penn needed. :thumbsup:

Floyd Mayweather's son(jr) and Manny Pacquiao have something of a feud going. I doubt he'd have amorous words for Pacquiao's trainer?


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

As a BJ fan I would much prefer to see Penn working on his offensive wrestling.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I honestly dislike this. Say what you want about Freddie Roach but he has shown he has a degree of respect for MMA that few in the boxing world do and he has shown that he understands that while some fundamentals transfer over that he understands what does and doesn't work in MMA.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well if BJ gets help from any source then that's good. Freddie Roach would be a better choice but he isn't the one helping BJ. As for his wrestling, BJJ guys don't want to work on that I guess!


----------



## Zafersan (Nov 18, 2008)

RAAWRAR. BJ must KO Fitch. Show that snoozer how to finish fights BJ-san.

War BJ


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How can BJ knockout a guy who has never been knocked out ever?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> How can BJ knockout a guy who has never been knocked out ever?


Hmmm... maybe with a punch? Or a knee or a kick I suppose.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Get out of here with your common sense and logic; Fitch is invincible!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The Penn nuthuggery on MMAF is astounding. It's like talking to twenty Joe Rogans at once.

How many times did he even defend the LW belt? Like four? Against guys no longer at all relevant. 


People need to really look at BJs 16-7 record more. He's like the tiny Randy of lw-ww.


And no duh he got his BJJ blackbelt so fast. He had a private teacher and no dayjob.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> The Penn nuthuggery on MMAF is astounding. It's like talking to twenty Joe Rogans at once.
> 
> How many times did he even defend the LW belt? Like four? Against guys no longer at all relevant.
> 
> ...


I agree with what your saying, I never really looked into the training of Penn before, but now you have me interested.

Just how fast did he get his BB in BJJ, and who gave it him?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I agree with what your saying, I never really looked into the training of Penn before, but now you have me interested.
> 
> Just how fast did he get his BB in BJJ, and who gave it him?


three years, purple under ralph gracie and BB from andre pederneiras. his BB is totally legit.

I gotta say I do NOT think BJ is overrated at all, he just has focus issues and his ambitions exceed reality sometimes. He tries to do too much and overreaches.

Oh, and Frankie has his number


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> The Penn nuthuggery on MMAF is astounding. It's like talking to twenty Joe Rogans at once.
> 
> How many times did he even defend the LW belt? Like four? Against guys no longer at all relevant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes he got it with no day job, but who was the private teacher, Dave? Not really, Dave also helped at the Gracie gym there in Cali. He was awarded it by André Pederneiras at Nova Uniao right before inter-Nova qualifying for the BJJ world championships if I am not mistaken.

BTW, many others trained full-time in BJJ and didn't get it in 3 years so it is still an accomplishment.

As for Floyd Sr, he is a pretty average coach. He didn't do anything for Hatton, DLH was ordinary. Watch for these 'new' shoulder rolls (called the Philly Shell) by BJ. DANGEROUS move, you are open to a straight right and it takes YEARS to learn. BJ should learn more footwork and stick to his own style, Floyd Sr always tries to make fighters like his son, not sharpen up their own style suited to their own natural abilities. And the Floyd Sr "joke coach roach" BS is old as hell now, fact is, Freddie is way better coach than Floyd Sr will ever be.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I've said it before and I'll say it again: Fitch won't be able to take down BJ and he will be absolutely destroyed standing up. WAR BJ


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Hmmm... maybe with a punch? Or a knee or a kick I suppose.


fact wilson gouveia koed jon with a knee when jon was lhw in his 3rd fight i believe. know your facts guys


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I agree with what your saying, I never really looked into the training of Penn before, but now you have me interested.
> 
> Just how fast did he get his BB in BJJ, and who gave it him?




It's mostly his LW career that's totally overrated. Four defenses? Seriously? Not to mention he tried to get the belt twice first unsuccessfully.


Edit: I remembered incorrectly: only THREE title defenses! WTF.

Number of title defenses: 3
Number of title matches lost: 6 LMFAO (one draw).


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> It's mostly his LW career that's totally overrated. Four defenses? Seriously? Not to mention he tried to get the belt twice first unsuccessfully.
> 
> 
> Edit: I remembered incorrectly: only THREE title defenses! WTF.


he went the distance with machida at heavyweight, any fighter under 185 ha my respect to do that


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> he went the distance with machida at heavyweight, any fighter under 185 ha my respect to do that




Machida took basically everyone to a decision back then but I agree in part. But how much credit can you give someone for losing? Ask Stephan Bonnar I guess.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Machida took basically everyone to a decision back then but I agree in part. But how much credit can you give someone for losing? Ask Stephan Bonnar I guess.


its like if junior dos santos went up against pudziwoski in an arm wrestling comp and barely lost, you would have to respect that


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> its like if junior dos santos went up against pudziwoski in an arm wrestling comp and barely lost, you would have to respect that


I get what you're saying.


I think you're suggesting a sick HW bout of X-ARM!!!!!!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

If Bj hands are noticeably alot better i will call mayweahter sr a better trainer than roach as bj has trained with him before.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> The Penn nuthuggery on MMAF is astounding. It's like talking to twenty Joe Rogans at once.
> 
> How many times did he even defend the LW belt? Like four? Against guys no longer at all relevant.
> 
> ...


lol @ your comments. You quit your day job and tell me how fast you get a bjj black belt. You must be a huge bj hater to make the above comments. He was the first non brazilian to win the black belt division of the BJJ world championship. How many of the gracies got their black belts in 3 years?

Also please look at bj's records and people he has fought. The guy is a 155er who has fought as high up as 205 against the former ufc lhw champion. He is also a two weight champion, which in itself is a huge accomplishment. 

Bj will fight anyone which is why people respect him. Like Anderson Silva he will gladly step up a weight class to challenge himself, going outside his comfort zone. How many other fighters are willing to do this?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Freddie Roach? A joke coach?

I'm usually good with jokes, but this one went over my head.

Freddie Roach has coached 25 champions and counting.

Mayweather has... ummm... errr... hmmm.

What a wanker.


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

rygu said:


> So if Hatton had Roach in his corner and Manny had Floyd Sr., you think Hatton would have won?
> 
> Probably not.


No Manny was leagues above Hatton. However if the trainers had of been swapped I believe Hatton would have gone in much better prepared and given Manny more problems.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

lol @ people trying to tarnish BJ's BJJ accomplishments. He didnt just earn a BJJ black belt in three years, he won the friggin world BJJ championships in that time span. Also the first non brazilian to do it. How can people try and poke holes at this? Quit your job and study BJJ full time and see how long it takes you.

Mayweathwer was apparently always late for Ricky Hattons training and at times he would be holding pads with one hand and eating a cheeseburger in the other hand......

I would rather BJ train with roach, but Sr. must have some decent knowledge at least.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Freddie Roach? A joke coach?
> 
> I'm usually good with jokes, but this one went over my head.
> 
> ...


I agree. Even Floyd doesn't train with his father.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wait, Floyd Senior was also a boxer?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Wait, Floyd Senior was also a boxer?


No. it's actually not floyd senior but floyd Señor. he was a mariachi player.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> No. it's actually not floyd senior but floyd Señor. he was a mariachi player.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

> I’ll be honest, at first, it didn’t seem like he could fight that good," Mayweather said





> I work with a couple now and I'm all for it. I don't know [expletive] about that ground stuff





> I don't know what B.J.'s ground game is like at all, but if he uses what I'm showing, he won't need it



Three reasons why BJ Penn has made a poor decision in selecting his coach. 




> I bet he ain't going back to [Freddie Roach] either. He worked with Freddie "The Joke Coach" Roach, and he telling me he has never see the stuff I'm showing him. So what does that tell you? Man, the only thing Freddie Roach can do better than me is wash my car


Another reason why Pacman vs Mayweather Jr MUST happen at some point.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> If Bj hands are noticeably alot better i will call mayweahter sr a better trainer than roach as bj has trained with him before.


Of course despite working with Roach in the past Mayweather can still show BJ a few things. Its not like what he learns from Mayweather will replace what he already learnt from Roach it will just add to it.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Of course despite working with Roach in the past Mayweather can still show BJ a few things. Its not like what he learns from Mayweather will replace what he already learnt from Roach it will just add to it.


Not necissarily. If BJ tries the Philly Shell, he will be in trouble, barely anyone can pick it up let alone in one camp. 

Roach will teach more use of angles and fundamentals, along with picking up on opponents little nuances and adapting you for that. Exactly what most fighters need.

Mayweather can teach you if you are Lil Floyd, other than that, nobody has the reflexes and anticipation to pull off his moves.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> lol @ people trying to tarnish BJ's BJJ accomplishments. He didnt just earn a BJJ black belt in three years, he won the friggin world BJJ championships in that time span. Also the first non brazilian to do it. How can people try and poke holes at this? Quit your job and study BJJ full time and see how long it takes you.
> 
> Mayweathwer was apparently always late for Ricky Hattons training and at times he would be holding pads with one hand and eating a cheeseburger in the other hand......
> 
> I would rather BJ train with roach, but Sr. must have some decent knowledge at least.


LOL, I know, rediculous statements made about BJs BJJ. 

And how about DLH, he lost his power, too busy trying to 'feel the rythem of the music', tried to Philly Shell and got cleaned up by straight right hands (lucky he had a good chin). 

If BJ looses his power trying to be some kind of boxer with finess who uses shoulder rolls, he is going to move backwards. Mayweather Sr is a terrible coach.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> Its like Stun Gun beating Diaz and then you claiming Nate won :confused02:


its like your a troll and a burden to society:sign02:


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Another in a long line of BJ claims that won't hold up.

"To the death George!" - quit

First Edgar fight, "This will be the real BJ Penn!" - lose

Second Edgar fight, "Ok seriously, THIS will be the real BJ, I really really mean it this time!" - lose

I'm sick of waiting for the 'real' BJ Penn. BJ is a great talent who has wasted his potential, he can stop wasting my time.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Finnsidious said:


> Another in a long line of BJ claims that won't hold up.
> 
> "To the death George!" - quit
> 
> ...


Than why are you wasting you're time in a thread about BJ?


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> Than why are you wasting you're time in a thread about BJ?


 If I post in a forum, thats ME wasting my time, I'm allowed to waste as much of my own time as I want


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Finnsidious said:


> Another in a long line of BJ claims that won't hold up.
> 
> "To the death George!" - quit
> 
> ...


um...what statement are you referring too? may sr made the statements not bj

---------------------
also i dont think i would want a boxing coach that does not know mma and also does not know my other abilities so he wont know how to incorporate them


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Finnsidious said:


> Another in a long line of BJ claims that won't hold up.
> 
> "To the death George!" - quit
> 
> ...


I'm sorry? Which article did you read? I dont recall any claims being made by BJ Penn in this thread.


----------



## mmaherald (Jan 8, 2011)

I wanna see BJ a viscous BJ at 127 against fitch... I love Fitch and I mean no disrespect to him... I wanna see a mean BJ and a determined never giving up Fitch in their fight... 

I honestly think that stylistically... this fight is going to go down as an all time great DEPENDING on how BJ shows up to this fight


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, the problem is that BJ has been rather inconsistent recently. He went from fighting a close fight against Edgar, to getting almost womped by him, to destroying Hughes. Fitch however is consistent and will be ready for the most aggressive BJ!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't know why people are excited about this at all. Jon was already beat standing by quite a margin. BJ shouldn't be giving a shit about his boxing and how he fared against Frankie, he should be concentrating on who is in FRONT OF HIM right now. He doesn't need to refine his stand up to beat Jon there, he needs to be working on subbing people off of his back, hitting sweeps and his cardio. His training with Mayweather will make little to no difference in that fight.



> The Penn nuthuggery on MMAF is astounding. It's like talking to twenty Joe Rogans at once.
> 
> How many times did he even defend the LW belt? Like four? Against guys no longer at all relevant.
> 
> ...


I'd also like to add that Khov is 100% correct about the BB thing. It's not so much that BJ was phenomenal at BJJ (he is, just not to the extent that this time frame tries to make it seem, he's no savant) as much as his family was rich as shit, they got him private lessons every day and got him a great trainer. Most BJJ schools have classes for like 2 hours MAYBE twice a week, usually once. Add to this that the reason you don't get a BB (or any belt for that matter) quickly is more for discipline and respect for the martial art and to constantly keep you improving and you have a recipe for a 10 year black belt. For someone who can have 4 hour session 4-5 times a week, it cuts that time into roughly 1/4th of the time that most would get it in. That's 2.5 years. Shit, I got my brown belt in 3 years solely because I trained almost constantly in the art form. Every day after school for as many as 8 hours. Reading, watching tape and learning everything I possibly could from taking anatomy classes in school, reading up on other grappling arts and such things. It's not that big of a deal given BJ's circumstances to be honest. And it sure as hell shouldn't be taking anyone who does BJJ seriously 10 ******* years to get a black belt. I can see 5-7. So BJ getting it in 3 and winning the Pan Am in that time frame is still VERY impressive, I just think people hype the BB part way too hard. If you want to tout an accomplishment, mention that, not his belt.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> I don't know why people are excited about this at all. Jon was already beat standing by quite a margin. BJ shouldn't be giving a shit about his boxing and how he fared against Frankie, he should be concentrating on who is in FRONT OF HIM right now. He doesn't need to refine his stand up to beat Jon there, he needs to be working on subbing people off of his back, hitting sweeps and his cardio. His training with Mayweather will make little to no difference in that fight.





Agreed. If BJ doesn't think this is a groundfight he's gameplanning totally wrong. Maia and Karelin wouldn't save BJ from Fitch IMO. 



Two iron chins, one great grappler and one great BJJ guy. This is the most exciting Penn match up since GSP II.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Agreed. If BJ doesn't think this is a groundfight he's gameplanning totally wrong. Maia and Karelin wouldn't save BJ from Fitch IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Two iron chins, one great grappler and one great BJJ guy. This is the most exciting Penn match up since GSP II.


If BJ was a better fighter off his back (Ironically enough, like Maia or even Hazelette) then I think it would be a lot mroe intriguing. As it stands, the last time I saw BJ do something off his back was against Hughes 4 years ago. I think Jon is going to be able to grind out a decision from the top a lot easier than most people here thing and I think it's a horrid match up for BJ.

I also wholeheartedly agree with you on the BJ overratedness subject. I've been saying it for quite some time. He's a great fighter, but he's terribly overrated. Much like Randy. Also, I don't think I've ever seen anyone get so many damn unwarrented title shots as him.


----------



## gigogreco (Nov 10, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> If BJ was a better fighter off his back (Ironically enough, like Maia or even Hazelette) then I think it would be a lot mroe intriguing. As it stands, the last time I saw BJ do something off his back was against Hughes 4 years ago. I think Jon is going to be able to grind out a decision from the top a lot easier than most people here thing and I think it's a horrid match up for BJ.
> 
> *I also wholeheartedly agree with you on the BJ overratedness subject*. I've been saying it for quite some time. He's a great fighter, but he's terribly overrated. Much like Randy. Also, I don't think I've ever seen anyone get so many damn unwarrented title shots as him.


not only that, but how many of the other fighters, get to have the motivational excuse..?

if he loses, its because he wasnt really motivated, if he wins, then it was the real bj penn showing up.

there isnt one fighter or sports person, that get this luxury and that contributes to his overratedness, quite a lot.

Furthermore, i agree with your assesment, from another post, regarding his preparation. He needs to focus on stamina, stamina and stamina. Then get to wrestling/bjj, focus hard on his positioning, sweeps or submissions, although that is quite unlikely, to happen against against fitch. 

i know styles makes fights, but fitch took care of alves, who is a better striker then penn. I really have a hard time seeing penn winning. To me its smooth matchmaking by the ufc, a win over penn, could be THE victory, that gets fitch the titleshot.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> If BJ was a better fighter off his back (Ironically enough, like Maia or even Hazelette) then I think it would be a lot mroe intriguing. As it stands, the last time I saw BJ do something off his back was against Hughes 4 years ago. I think Jon is going to be able to grind out a decision from the top a lot easier than most people here thing and I think it's a horrid match up for BJ.
> 
> I also wholeheartedly agree with you on the BJ overratedness subject. I've been saying it for quite some time. He's a great fighter, but he's terribly overrated. Much like Randy. Also, I don't think I've ever seen anyone get so many damn unwarrented title shots as him.


I love how you mention the last time BJ did any thing from his back was 4 years ago, as if implying in that 4 year time span, BJ has been put on his back on numerous ocassions, lol. The only fights hes been put on his back in that 4 years are GSP 2 and Frankie Edgar 2. Two fights, in four years.....

And any one, any one that looks to poke holes at BJ winning a world BJJ championship in 3 years is a biased hater, FULL STOP.

And why the hell are people assuming that BJ is only training his hands for this fight? Because hes training a bit with Mayweather hes only training his boxing? News flash! Hes also in Vegas training with Sergio Penha working hard on his BJJ and hes just come off a hard training camp for the matt hughes fight, training with lots of bigger wrestlers, including the ellenberger bros.....Seeing as though hes in vegas, hes more than likely to swing by extreme couture and work on his wrestling there too.

Honestly, if you think Fitch is going to beat BJ thats fine, but dont go trying to tarnish his BJJ accomplishments, thats just ridiculous and screams out Hate.


^^^^^^@ Above. Smooth matchamking for all the wrong reasons you have just stated buddy. The ufc have put this together, hoping that BJ is the solution to the Jon Fitch snoozefest problem. They will be praying for BJ to take out Fitch, so the chances of Fitch getting that title shot are slim to none. They want Fitch out of the picture.

Alves was also horribly dehydrated and looked terrible for that Fitch fight.

And, Jon Fitch, iron jaw? :

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3t5x1_hooknshoot-afc-1-jon-fitch-vs-wilso_sport


----------



## Ace70 (Jan 9, 2011)

I want BJ to win, but how is improving his boxing gonna stop Fitch's takedowns?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Ace70 said:


> I want BJ to win, but how is improving his boxing gonna stop Fitch's takedowns?


Dumb, dumb, dumb dumb, dumb


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> I love how you mention the last time BJ did any thing from his back was 4 years ago, as if implying in that 4 year time span, BJ has been put on his back on numerous ocassions, lol. The only fights hes been put on his back in that 4 years are GSP 2 and Frankie Edgar 2. Two fights, in four years.....
> 
> And any one, any one that looks to poke holes at BJ winning a world BJJ championship in 3 years is a biased hater, FULL STOP.
> 
> ...


Nice.... wait.. BJ sig??? post invalidated, move along.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

MetalMunkey said:


> Nice.... wait.. BJ sig??? post invalidated, move along.


Edited post lol. Went on rant about your post,noticed your BJ avatar and sig, realised it was all sarcasm, fail on my behalf.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Cool. Boxing dudes are the best at it.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

It seems you're always the subject of my post break down McKeever lol.



Mckeever said:


> I love how you mention the last time BJ did any thing from his back was 4 years ago, as if implying in that 4 year time span, BJ has been put on his back on numerous ocassions, lol. The only fights hes been put on his back in that 4 years are GSP 2 and Frankie Edgar 2. Two fights, in four years.....


This is true, but he also did jack shit off his back againt either of them. Both GSP and Frankie took him down basically at will in those fights. GSP wrecked his face off for 4 rounds and Frankie repeatedly took up down and beat on him. Which of those two fighters is almost a stylistic carbon copy of Fitch? Oh yeah, GSP. Fitch is a HUGE, strong wrestler. He's one of the biggest dudes at WW in the UFC easily. He's even bigger than GSP. BJ couldn't stop GSP's double, there's no way he's stopping Fitch from dragging him to the floor.



> And any one, any one that looks to poke holes at BJ winning a world BJJ championship in 3 years is a biased hater, FULL STOP.


I wish you would've quoted the rest of the post. I wasn't poking holes at the championship he won, in fact I said that if you want to quote on how great of a BJJ player he is, say something about his championship, not his belt.



> And why the hell are people assuming that BJ is only training his hands for this fight? Because hes training a bit with Mayweather hes only training his boxing? News flash! Hes also in Vegas training with Sergio Penha working hard on his BJJ and hes just come off a hard training camp for the matt hughes fight, training with lots of bigger wrestlers, including the ellenberger bros.....Seeing as though hes in vegas, hes more than likely to swing by extreme couture and work on his wrestling there too.


Not saying he is, I'm just saying he really shouldn't need to at all. He's already got a massive advantage over Jon standing, it's not something he should even have to bring in a world class boxing coach for. To me, it looks like he's looking past Jon.



> Honestly, if you think Fitch is going to beat BJ thats fine, but dont go trying to tarnish his BJJ accomplishments, thats just ridiculous and screams out Hate.



Once again, I didn't tarnish the championship. When you realize how belt systems work and the way he got his, it becomes increasingly less impressive that he got it in three years. You don't HAVE to be some sort of phenom to get that belt in 3-5 years, you just have to have a shit load of time and work at it constantly, which is what he did. Yes, BJ is great at BJJ, but his belt isn't what signifies that. That's all I was saying.



> ^^^^^^@ Above. Smooth matchamking for all the wrong reasons you have just stated buddy. The ufc have put this together, hoping that BJ is the solution to the Jon Fitch snoozefest problem. They will be praying for BJ to take out Fitch, so the chances of Fitch getting that title shot are slim to none. They want Fitch out of the picture.


Then they should've given him that's a better match up for him. Jon is a terrible match up for BJ. This fight will be no different than GSP/BJ was.



> Alves was also horribly dehydrated and looked terrible for that Fitch fight.


I said something about that? Oh wait, no I didn't. Either way, yes, Thiago looked dehydrated in that fight. That Jon's fault somehow? No. And I don't think that fight would've gone much different either way.



> And, Jon Fitch, iron jaw? :
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3t5x1_hooknshoot-afc-1-jon-fitch-vs-wilso_sport


You're using a fight from his first 4 fights to illustrate his lack of iron jaw (that I never said he had in the first place, mind you)? I can do that too!

Jon Fitch doesn't have KO power? Psh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbsD7T8_jP8

See? 7 seconds. Also, that fight was at 205, Wilson arguably hits way, way harder than BJ does. I also said Fitch's RECOVERY TIME is amazing, not his chin, two totally separate things.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

> This is true, but he also did jack shit off his back againt either of them. Both GSP and Frankie took him down basically at will in those fights. GSP wrecked his face off for 4 rounds and Frankie repeatedly took up down and beat on him. Which of those two fighters is almost a stylistic carbon copy of Fitch? Oh yeah, GSP. Fitch is a HUGE, strong wrestler. He's one of the biggest dudes at WW in the UFC easily. He's even bigger than GSP. BJ couldn't stop GSP's double, there's no way he's stopping Fitch from dragging him to the floor.


Frankie did not take BJ down at will. Fact: Out of 22 take down attempts from both fights, Franky was successful with four take downs. BJ took Franky down twice from three take down attempts. (It's on fightmetric, cba linking) GSP 2nd fight i cant argue with, he took a beating, but in the second franky fight i dont remember franky landing any .
significant GNP.

GSP is not a stylistic copy of Fitch. They are both wrestlers, thats where the similarities end. Their wrestling techniques are completlet different. GSP mixies strikes with take downs and times his double leg or single shot with his strikes. Fitch is he polar opposite. He wants to get in close, grab a hold of you, drag you down, trip you. No big double leg shot like GSP or Franky. This is where BJ is best with his take down defense. He had problems with GSP's and Frankies speed and timing of the take downs. He knows exactly what Fitch wants to do!





> I wish you would've quoted the rest of the post. I wasn't poking holes at the championship he won, in fact I said that if you want to quote on how great of a BJJ player he is, say something about his championship, not his belt.


I kinda skimmed through it. Thats fair enough then.




> Not saying he is, I'm just saying he really shouldn't need to at all. He's already got a massive advantage over Jon standing, it's not something he should even have to bring in a world class boxing coach for. To me, it looks like he's looking past Jon.


Maybe he wants to make the stand up advantage that much larger. Thats like saying Silva should have only trained wrestling, wrestling, wrestling and forgot about his stand up for the sonnen fight. No matter which way you look at it, BJ training with a world class boxing coach can only be seen as a positive. Maybe the Edgar losses really woke him up and he realised he isnt the boxer he thought he was.






> Once again, I didn't tarnish the championship. When you realize how belt systems work and the way he got his, it becomes increasingly less impressive that he got it in three years. You don't HAVE to be some sort of phenom to get that belt in 3-5 years, you just have to have a shit load of time and work at it constantly, which is what he did. Yes, BJ is great at BJJ, but his belt isn't what signifies that. That's all I was saying.


Yes, the championship is what makes him great. I dont see how you could tarnish earning his belt though, when he also in that span won the championship. Becoming the first non brazilian to win the championship kind of proves that his belt shouldnt even be criticised. How many other people have earned a black belt in three years? Training full time or not.





> Then they should've given him that's a better match up for him. Jon is a terrible match up for BJ. This fight will be no different than GSP/BJ was.


Completely disagree. BJ is a terrible match up for Fitch. As i said, Fitch is nothing alike GSP in terms of wrestling technique. Fitch is a nice big, slow, strong wrestler who needs to grab a hold of you and grind you down. GSP is much faster, probably less stronger than Fitch, but times his take downs well with his strikes. Completely different.





> I said something about that? Oh wait, no I didn't. Either way, yes, Thiago looked dehydrated in that fight. That Jon's fault somehow? No. And I don't think that fight would've gone much different either way.


I was quoting the other guy here, not you lol.

Y


> ou're using a fight from his first 4 fights to illustrate his lack of iron jaw (that I never said he had in the first place, mind you)? I can do that too!
> 
> Jon Fitch doesn't have KO power? Psh
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbsD7T8_jP8
> ...


lol, i posted that link just as a joke. Jon is tough as nails and can take a punch. Hes got a good chin and is a warrior.

Cant wait for the fight! One of us is going to eat some serious crow.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Thats really cool and all, his boxing needs to be sharp to do as much damage as possible to Fitch before having to defend the inevitable takedown attempts. I just hope BJ is putting as much or more effort into his wrestling for this fight, because thats where he will have the most trouble imo.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Penn isn't going to have issues keeping the fight standing until he gets tired. He stuffed 2-3 GSP takedowns in the first round and a half in their second fight, once he got tired, he got taken down at will. People seem to forget the first round of their fight before Penn gassed out.

Fitch is not near the wrestler GSP is, he's not nearly as fast, he doens't mix his takedowns with his wrestling well, he's a slow, sluggish wrestler who grinds you down. Penn is going to have no problem whatsoever seeing his takedown coming and being able to defend it, and all the while picking Fitch apart in the standup, hurting him, battering him. Penn also has some of the sickest killer instinct in MMA. He sees you hurt and he's on you instantly and doens't let up. Very few have ever actually continued the fight after being rocked by Penn, so there's a good chance all it'll take is 1 power shot, and Fitch will be overwhelmed.

All Penn has to do is be in shape so he doens't get too tired, and he'll be able to beat Fitch up the whole fight.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Frankie did not take BJ down at will. Fact: Out of 22 take down attempts from both fights, Franky was successful with four take downs. BJ took Franky down twice from three take down attempts. (It's on fightmetric, cba linking) GSP 2nd fight i cant argue with, he took a beating, but in the second franky fight i dont remember franky landing any .
> significant GNP.


You have ot take into account that most of the takedowns from Frankie weren't even takedowns, they were feints. Frankie grabbed him and just as quickly let go just to keep BJ thinking about it to open his striking more. Nearly every time Frankie actually COMMITTED to taking him down, he did. And I didn't mean to say Frankie laid a beating on BJ, but he definitely landed shots. Shots, powerful or not, win fights.



> GSP is not a stylistic copy of Fitch. They are both wrestlers, thats where the similarities end. Their wrestling techniques are completlet different. GSP mixies strikes with take downs and times his double leg or single shot with his strikes. Fitch is he polar opposite. He wants to get in close, grab a hold of you, drag you down, trip you. No big double leg shot like GSP or Franky. This is where BJ is best with his take down defense. He had problems with GSP's and Frankies speed and timing of the take downs. He knows exactly what Fitch wants to do!


Their stand up game and the way they attack takedowns is slightly different, but their overall ground games are damn near the same. They both grind until they see an opening and keep you there at all costs. They both just blanket and smother you until you gas. Also, Fitch DOES throw strikes when going for a TD, but they're generally leg kicks or feint hooks. The only way GSP does differently is that he has the speed to commit to those strikes while taking you down. Either way, I think that Jon's strength is the deciding factor of this fight. BJ is a LIGHTWEIGHT and not a big one at that. Jon had abs at 205. I don't think BJ's technique (which I've really only seen be terribly effective against single legs) will be enough to negate Jon pulling him to the floor.





> Maybe he wants to make the stand up advantage that much larger. Thats like saying Silva should have only trained wrestling, wrestling, wrestling and forgot about his stand up for the sonnen fight. No matter which way you look at it, BJ training with a world class boxing coach can only be seen as a positive. Maybe the Edgar losses really woke him up and he realised he isnt the boxer he thought he was.


 If Silva would've trained nothing but his wrestling he wouldn't have gotten beat for 4.5 rounds and almost lost his belt. My point is that BJ needs all the help he can get in the wrestling department if he's going to win this fight. I'd be much more excited to see he had a legendary wrestler come to his camp than Mayweather.




> Yes, the championship is what makes him great. I dont see how you could tarnish earning his belt though, when he also in that span won the championship. Becoming the first non brazilian to win the championship kind of proves that his belt shouldnt even be criticised. How many other people have earned a black belt in three years? Training full time or not.


Because the belt shouldn't even be part of the equation IMO. He's great, but not because he got that belt, but because he proved his skill against the best of the best. His belt has nothing to do with that. As far as who else has gotten a BB in three years? I'm not sure, but I'm betting I could find a few examples from non-Gracie academies (like from the Nogs, Camarillo, 10th planet etc). Fitch has a BB and I don't think he started with Dave until 2005ish. 





> Completely disagree. BJ is a terrible match up for Fitch. As i said, Fitch is nothing alike GSP in terms of wrestling technique. Fitch is a nice big, slow, strong wrestler who needs to grab a hold of you and grind you down. GSP is much faster, probably less stronger than Fitch, but times his take downs well with his strikes. Completely different.


Standing, I agree. On the ground they're the same fighter in almost every way. Like I said, I think BJ easily wins the stand up portion of this fight but I don't think that's Jon's main concern. This fight will go to the ground in the first minute and a half of the first round, mark my words.




> lol, i posted that link just as a joke. Jon is tough as nails and can take a punch. Hes got a good chin and is a warrior.
> 
> Cant wait for the fight! One of us is going to eat some serious crow.


I agree he's tough as nail but his chin isn't exactly granite. GSP did knock him down somewhere around 55 times. I'm more impressed with the composure he kept and his reaction to getting floored. I don't see BJ putting him out at all because of that. 

And I would sig bet you, but there's no way in HELL BJ is going in my sig. No way.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> You have ot take into account that most of the takedowns from Frankie weren't even takedowns, they were feints. Frankie grabbed him and just as quickly let go just to keep BJ thinking about it to open his striking more. Nearly every time Frankie actually COMMITTED to taking him down, he did. And I didn't mean to say Frankie laid a beating on BJ, but he definitely landed shots. Shots, powerful or not, win fights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are that confident Fitch is going to win then you have to sig bet. If you're so confident in Fitch taking BJ down in the first minute or so like you say, then there is no chance of BJ being in your sig right?

I also think on the ground GSP and fitch are worlds apart. GSP has much better GNP and smoother transitions.

We cant argue all this time and not have a little bet to settle it


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

NAME YOUR TERMS!


Also, I don't think this fight is going to be totally one sided either. I think it's one of Fitch's toughest fights to date, I just think he'll win lol.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> NAME YOUR TERMS!
> 
> 
> Also, I don't think this fight is going to be totally one sided either. I think it's one of Fitch's toughest fights to date, I just think he'll win lol.


Okay, terms are.....

This sentence in your sig;

"I was wrong. So, so horribly wrong. BJ Penn proved I have no idea what i, am talking about and pounded on my mom's face with his testicles of fury".

ha ha

You put what ever the hell you want in my sig if you win.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll put it in on the terms that I can remove that comma after the I. That will annoy the shit out of me. 

"I was terribly wrong about BJ being the best fighter ever. Jon Fitch beat him like my father beat my mom when he came home from his girlfriend's house drunk!"


Sorry if it's tactless, but you started the mom jokes!!! LOL


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> I'll put it in on the terms that I can remove that comma after the I. That will annoy the shit out of me.
> 
> "I was terribly wrong about BJ being the best fighter ever. Jon Fitch beat him like my father beat my mom when he came home from his girlfriend's house drunk!"
> 
> ...


lol. This fight just got even more interesting ha ha.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, the fight hasn't happened yet. Where did you come up with that Mama joke? However, I think Fitch is going to win the fight!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Finnsidious said:


> Another in a long line of BJ claims that won't hold up.
> 
> *"To the death George!" - quit*
> 
> ...


he never quit. it was his corner that threw in the towel. jason (whatever his last name is) asked Bj a couple of times "do you want to continue" and Bj just slowly nodded his head and then they called it off


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well sometimes it isn't easy for a fighter to continue or his corner to watch him getting outmatched. That is what happened with BJ. He wanted to continue but his corner called it!


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> Freddie Roach a joke? Not so dude... But Mayweather Sr. is a solid boxing coach, will be interesting to see how BJ will work even better standup into his all around game, if he can keep this standing he will win, Fitch may have the reach but he doesn't know what to do with it


Where have you been for the last few years bro. Mayweather Sr has been calling him that for a long time.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

sg160187 said:


> I'm not saying Floyd Snr doesn't know what he is talking about but the last time him and Freddie went in opposite corners in a boxing match was the Manny vs Hatton fight anybody who doesn't know how that went...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xInP9Gi0xAA
> 
> ...


LOL, Mayweather, Sr. reminds me of a 70's pimp with those rhymes.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

guy incognito said:


> he never quit. it was his corner that threw in the towel. jason (whatever his last name is) asked Bj a couple of times "do you want to continue" and Bj just slowly nodded his head and then they called it off


No his brother asked him a few times if he wanted to keep going and he barely answered half heartedly. He quit just as much as his corner quit for him. If he wanted to keep going he would've spoken up or at least been pissed when the corner threw the towel, he didn't react to any of it.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> No his brother asked him a few times if he wanted to keep going and he barely answered half heartedly. He quit just as much as his corner quit for him. If he wanted to keep going he would've spoken up or at least been pissed when the corner threw the towel, he didn't react to any of it.


thats because he was border line knocked out yet he was still nodding his head yes. thats not quitting, thats getting beatdown.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well the point is that he is mentally weak. Remember his rematch with GSP? He was training and then freakin quit to go on a holiday!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

guy incognito said:


> thats because he was border line knocked out yet he was still nodding his head yes. thats not quitting, thats getting beatdown.


He shook his head very weakly and didn't say anything or give any hints as to him actually WANTING to fight. His head shaking was more of "I don't want to look like I don't want to fight, but I don't want to fight." than "Yes, I want to fight" in my opinion. I new as soon as his corner asked him if he wanted to go on and he barely replied that he was quitting.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, he was probably just like whatever. It is possible that he was just going with the flow and didn't care that it went down. But yeah he is really weak mentally and doesn't do well under pressure!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

wel bj knew he already lost but i dont think he quit, i think his corner knew his mind was shot so they just threw in the towel


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but he wasn't completely dissappointed when his corner threw in the towel. If he really cared he would've expressed in some way that he was dissappointed. Instead he was just like whatever!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Okay, terms are.....
> 
> This sentence in your sig;
> 
> ...


Oi oi, best not forget about this buddy  We're still on!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Oi oi, best not forget about this buddy  We're still on!


ha ha, oh I havn't forgotten Tram, its almost time!


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

kantowrestler said:


> Well sometimes it isn't easy for a fighter to continue or his corner to watch him getting outmatched. That is what happened with BJ. He wanted to continue but his corner called it!


 so false. the doc repeated asked BJ if he could continue and he just looked away from him like a deaf mute. He wanted no part of GSP in that 5th round.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I fear for your sig Mckeever...


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> I fear for your sig Mckeever...


He will beat Fitch. The fire was in his eyes at the press conference stare downs. Fitch's time here is up.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

It worries me how well Frankie did in the grappling with BJ, i wouldn't say he out grappled him comprehensively but he had quite a bit of success. Now BJ is fighting probably the 4th or 5th best grappler in the UFC, doesn't bode well!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> It worries me how well Frankie did in the grappling with BJ, i wouldn't say he out grappled him comprehensively but he had quite a bit of success. Now BJ is fighting probably the 4th or 5th best grappler in the UFC, doesn't bode well!


Edgar is a better wrestler than Fitch if you ask me. Fitch barley out wrestled Mike Pierce.

Edgar just got done out wrestling Maynard.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Edgar is a better wrestler than Fitch if you ask me. Fitch barley out wrestled Mike Pierce.
> 
> Edgar just got done out wrestling Maynard.


Mike Pierce is very underrated, make no mistake. 

This is yet again another fight that I think Fitch will lose, but I always think of him and Shields in the same light. Each time that I say they will lose, they win, no matter what the odds appear to be.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Ari said:


> Mike Pierce is very underrated, make no mistake.
> 
> This is yet again another fight that I think Fitch will lose, but I always think of him and Shields in the same light. Each time that I say they will lose, they win, no matter what the odds appear to be.


I do think Mike Pierce is good, you're right, he is under rated, but he isnt a stand out in any department technically.

If Pierce and even Diego Sanchez can give Fitch problems in the grappling department, then BJ sure as hell can too!

lol I love that avatar.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Only 3 day's left of wait. I'm rooting for Penn.


----------



## rcboxer1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Only 3 day's left of wait. I'm rooting for Penn.


Me too, I think that would be awesome if he won. I like how Penn is not afraid to step up and fight in the welter weight class.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Penn won't win, though. I'd like to think he will, but Fitch is going to blanket him to victory. Penn will probably need less medical attention at the end of the fight but Fitch will win on points.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Penn won't win, though. I'd like to think he will, but Fitch is going to blanket him to victory. Penn will probably need less medical attention at the end of the fight but Fitch will win on points.


Sadly, I see that as the most likely outcome as well, but War Penn anyway.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

"I’ll be honest, at first, *it didn’t seem like he could fight that good*," Mayweather said.

These old fossils who are still living in the 1970s just don’t get it.
MMA is more akin to fighting, boxing is............just boxing. 

BJs not a very good fighter? :confused03:

While I’m sure he has some value added training BJ can add to his already top level striking FOR MMA, anything he learns that is specific to boxing he’ll need to modify because as everyone (except Mayweather) knows Fitch seems to like that “ground stuff.” 

Roach is a great trainer, to criticize him is weak and only shows insecurity (his son won’t fight Freddy’s boy Manny).


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Mayweather is not the most intelligent fighter. One thing though is that Mayweather is not an old fossil. And MMA is definately more akin to fighting!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> "I’ll be honest, at first, *it didn’t seem like he could fight that good*," Mayweather said.
> 
> These old fossils who are still living in the 1970s just don’t get it.
> MMA is more akin to fighting, boxing is............just boxing.
> ...


 When BJ tries to fight standing up he has had attrocious footwork. He used to literally just stand flatfooted and win by natural ability alone. I always knew he could be one of the best ever if he would just learn to move.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

"Man, the only thing Freddie Roach can do better than me is wash my car"


ahahahahahahahahahaha :laugh:


:thumb02:

classic


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

HexRei said:


> Penn won't win, though. I'd like to think he will, but Fitch is going to blanket him to victory. Penn will probably need less medical attention at the end of the fight but Fitch will win on points.


I don't think Fitch is going to be able to blanket BJ like GSP did at all. I actually think its going to be a bit more like Florian/Penn...well hope at least because I don't want to see Fitch vs GSP again even though he'd have earned it.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Freiermuth said:


> I don't think Fitch is going to be able to blanket BJ like GSP did at all. I actually think its going to be a bit more like Florian/Penn...well hope at least because I don't want to see Fitch vs GSP again even though he'd have earned it.


 you think Florians wrestling is on the same level as Fitch?? Or strength wise?? i think that is very wishful thinking.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

SonOfZion said:


> you think Florians wrestling is on the same level as Fitch?? Or strength wise?? i think that is very wishful thinking.


No I don't think Florian is on the same level as Fitch, but Fitch doesn't seem to have the quickness like GSP and Edgar who are the only people that seem to have given BJ fits. Basically I think if BJ tries to keep it standing he has a great chance to do so.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Word for word this is an interview from 2 years ago. More Shenanigans from Steve Cofield.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Steve Coefield has a way of bending things. Though you have to admit he writes pretty well. He deserves to be on Yahoo!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> No his brother asked him a few times if he wanted to keep going and he barely answered half heartedly. He quit just as much as his corner quit for him. If he wanted to keep going he would've spoken up or at least been pissed when the corner threw the towel, he didn't react to any of it.


Jesus christ he was concussed.......haters gonna hate.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it's one of those spur of the moment things. He didn't think he was able to continue. It just happens mentally!


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> "I’ll be honest, at first, *it didn’t seem like he could fight that good*," Mayweather said.
> 
> These old fossils who are still living in the 1970s just don’t get it.
> MMA is more akin to fighting, boxing is............just boxing.
> ...


You can equally say that Manny won't take random tests or Arum doesn't want to make the fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't ever racall Pac Man testing positive for anything. Who is Arum again? Mayweather like I've said before talks too much!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

guy incognito said:


> Jesus christ he was concussed.......haters gonna hate.


Sorry buddy but my when my best friend fought a couple years ago he got a concussion and could hardly stand up, looked out on his feet and was fighting a guy with 35 lbs on him. He went back in the second round and ended up choking his ass out. Not to mention every fighter ever who gets rocked or dropped during a fight is concussed and I've seen plenty of them come back and fight and win. Frankie Edgar for example got his shit tore up in that first round against Gray. He came back and in many's eyes won that fight. When Diego fought BJ himself he got dropped on his ass in the opening minute of that round and rocked hard and came back for 3 more rounds until they stopped it for that cut. There are many, many fighters who have a far stronger will to fight than BJ Penn.

Even if you want to use that as an excuse for him quitting (or not having the where with all to respond) then what do you use for an excuse for him quitting against Frankie (second fight) in the second round when he realized the fight wasn't going his way? He was very obviously mentally different in the second and third rounds than he was in the first.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

First of all why was he fighting a guy with thirty five pounds on him? Second, not everyone who gets knocked out has a concussion. If you hit a person square on the jaw it's not a concussion!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> First of all why was he fighting a guy with thirty five pounds on him? Second, not everyone who gets knocked out has a concussion. If you hit a person square on the jaw it's not a concussion!


generally speaking, anytime you get knocked out it causes a concussion. even if you got hit in the jaw. it may be mild, but it's not like getting choked out, shock to the brain or the brain stem is why you went out.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> First of all why was he fighting a guy with thirty five pounds on him? Second, not everyone who gets knocked out has a concussion. If you hit a person square on the jaw it's not a concussion!


It was a Non-Sanctioned fight in Indiana (before they had the legislature for it I think) and it was a guy from school who had been talking crazy amounts of shit to him. Justin (friend) knew I was fighting that night so he told the kid to back up his shit talk by fighting him, so they did.

And when you get knocked out, the REASON you get knocked out or rocked is because you get a concussion 99% of the time. The shock sensor in the jaw not withstanding. Albeit the reason the sensor is even there is because generally when you get hit on the jaw hard enough to activate it, you get a concussion.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Sorry buddy but my when my best friend fought a couple years ago he got a concussion and could hardly stand up, looked out on his feet and was fighting a guy with 35 lbs on him. He went back in the second round and ended up choking his ass out. Not to mention every fighter ever who gets rocked or dropped during a fight is concussed and I've seen plenty of them come back and fight and win. Frankie Edgar for example got his shit tore up in that first round against Gray. He came back and in many's eyes won that fight. When Diego fought BJ himself he got dropped on his ass in the opening minute of that round and rocked hard and came back for 3 more rounds until they stopped it for that cut. There are many, many fighters who have a far stronger will to fight than BJ Penn.
> 
> Even if you want to use that as an excuse for him quitting (or not having the where with all to respond) then what do you use for an excuse for him quitting against Frankie (second fight) in the second round when he realized the fight wasn't going his way? He was very obviously mentally different in the second and third rounds than he was in the first.


yeah because Gray Maynard and the guy your brother fought are as good as GSP:sarcastic12:

your nothing more then a hater.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not sure if you can make a comparison like that. Gray maybe undefeated but he failed to take the title from Edgar. That being said I'm not sure that puts him on GSPs level!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

guy incognito said:


> yeah because Gray Maynard and the guy your brother fought are as good as GSP:sarcastic12:
> 
> your nothing more then a hater.


i know its just a gif but please dont tell people to go **** themselves, at least on this site. There are better ways to express your discontent or disagreement. I loved that movie though  The Town!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Some of you guys need to brush up on the knockout thread on this forum. :thumbsup:


----------

